# How iv treated crohns without meds



## Rae-Anne (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi guys I'm new to the site and just wanted to share with you how I manage my crohns in hopes that maybe someone else can benefit from this.
I was diagnosed about a year ago and have managed to avoid taking medications so far. I was lucky enough to have a Dr willing to let me experiment with natural remedies and just let me contact her if had a flare up. When i was first diagnosed i started taking essential oils and they worked awesome for me for quite a while. I just went back to school this fall though which added a lot of extra stress to me and put me into the worst flare up id has since before my diagnosis. I started really watching what I ate (hadn't had to in a while) and increased the oils i was taking. Nothing seemed to work. A friend of mine from India told me about a seed type thing ( called Ajawin)  they always used for stomach aches. i was skeptical considering this is a lot more than a stomach ache but i was desperate to try anything at that point. I took about half a teaspoon with just a pinch of black salt and add some water and take it right before bed. in the beginning id add a bit of lime juice just to help mask the taste.. kinda tastes like rotten eggs. but so worth it. it took about 4 or 5 days for the flare up to start to subside. and now i only take the seeds when i feel a bit of discomfort starting up. the seeds aren't perfect i still have the odd days of rumbling stomach and some pain and the occasional bout of diarrhia but i feel so much better than i used to and i couldn't ask for anything more.. other than to not have this disease but hey we can't have everything.  I just wanted to share my story on here because i know how horrible it is to be in a flare up and id never wish that on anyone. I realize everyones symptoms are different and different remedies will work for different people but if what i take can help any of you out there that would make me very happy to know someones pain was relieved. 
just to make what i take more clear.
its a little seed type thing called Ajawin, i buy it in the international food isle at supersotre for about $2 and the black salt i got from an international food store but I'm sure there are plenty of places that sell it. it was also about $2. much cheaper than most other things i could be taking
Thanks for hearing my story


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 20, 2016)

Glad that it has done well for you.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 21, 2016)

Welcome, it is good to see that you are trying to manage your symptoms, but I hope you are also still following up with a GI doctor.  

The symptoms you describe as still having are indications that there is probably still inflammation going on, and you really need to be monitored.  Letting inflammation simmer, even minor inflammation, can lead to much bigger problems in the future.

One word of caution, as I just took at look to see what exactly the herb is you are taking - 


> Safety profile
> 
> Since ajwain seeds induce gut secretions, they may exacerbate existing stomach ulcer/ulcer bleeding conditions. Additionally, recipes prepared using this spice may be avoided in individuals with liver diseases, ulcerative colitis, and diverticulitis conditions
> 
> http://www.nutrition-and-you.com/ajwain.html


----------

